
Show HN: Freeciv WebGL with Anaglyph 3D support - roschdal
http://play.freeciv.org/blog/2017/08/freeciv-webgl-now-has-anaglyph-3d-support/
======
roschdal
The source code can be found here: [https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web)

